# Opinions on Omega 3's???



## sup3rxf0x (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys. 

My first post here other than my new member post.

Thanks for the warm welcome.
On with the question/opinions...

I have expreimented with plenty of supplements (both OTC and some oral steriods "mr supps") 

I am looking at trying a new fish oil. I have tried just about everything and I am looking for something strong and doesn't make me burp fish for three F*** hours after. I have specifically been eyeballing these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RK5HQP0

Has anyone taken these? 

What are your thoughts or opinions? 

The EPA/DHA levels are quite high which I like... Thinking of buying. According to the product, I could take just one a day which would be perfect considering I hate having to take several supps diff times throughout the day. 

Thoughts?

THanks


----------



## NbleSavage (May 19, 2015)

On avoiding 'fish burps', I found Krill oil did the trick for me.

Other tips I've tried over the years (varying levels of success) include storing the capsules in the 'fridge or freezer, taking the capsules immediately before eating a meal and buying brands which add lemon oil.

Overall though, I'd try Krill. NOW makes a good version for relatively cheap.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 19, 2015)

Krill oil is overpriced IMO. This is what I use...

"Those who experience nausea or reflux from other fish oils should find this enteric coated, odor controlled softgel easier to digest."


----------



## trodizzle (May 19, 2015)

sup3rxf0x said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My first post here other than my new member post.
> 
> ...



Right now I'm taking 4.2g of combined EPA/DHA from fish oil daily. That's 6 of the MusclePharm pills (details below), which are large but not uncomfortably large. You need to watch out as with many fish oil supps you need a ton of pills to get you up there in the target 3g-6g of combined EPA/DHA range (link). Also, I don't spread these out, I take all 6 at a time, usually after eating and I rarely get a burp or two. With 4 pills per day (2.8g combined EPA/DHA) I never had burps. At 6 pills per day (4.2g combined EPA/DHA) I get one or two on occasion.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/musclepharm/fish-oil.html






P.S. It's on Buy 2 get 1 Free this week at the link above. This is usually when I stock up for 6 months or so.


----------



## mickems (May 19, 2015)

I have found that the caplets don't give me the fish burps but , the gel caps do. ??


----------



## Pinkbear (May 19, 2015)

Kirkland 1500mg gel caps .... No burps but if never had this issue before


----------



## sup3rxf0x (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone. Some good info there. How about the ones mentioned in the original post.. Do they look like a good buy? From everything I have been reading, they look pretty legit.


----------



## trodizzle (May 19, 2015)

sup3rxf0x said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. Some good info there. How about the ones mentioned in the original post.. Do they look like a good buy? From everything I have been reading, they look pretty legit.



800mg of EPA/DHA in each one of those pills, seems like a winner. How many you plan on taking per day?


----------



## j2048b (May 20, 2015)

Get some liquid carlsons.... Tbs and tastes good


----------

